

Systemd sends SIGKILL imediately after SIGTERM during shutdown - lawl
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1141137

======
lawl
Seems like this is the commit causing this:
[http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=74397](http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=74397)

Why not just sleep for a fixed amount of time?

~~~
digi_owl
Because sleep is arbitrary, ugly, and slow?

At least that is one of the arguments i have seen bandied about for going
systemd in the first place, a reduction in the amount of sleeps they had to
put into the bootup scripts.

~~~
lawl
Because kill -9'ing half the system is better?

~~~
digi_owl
Not defending them, as i find the whole systemd concept a massive train wreck.
Just speculating what their justification is likely to be.

